# Tinycam doesn't record video



## umby75 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, I wonder what is happening on my Htc Desire Hd with Cyanogen Rom installed on phone.
The app Tinycam when you want to record videos (.mp4) save only files for 0 bytes!!
Infact if you check to browse in its internal file explorer you get there aren't files.
If you try to browse through the other File Explorer you get the video can't play.
The Tinycam Pro version is 6.7.4 and the phone has Cyanogen 11-20140607-unofficial-ace Rom, Android version 4.4.3.
I upgraded at this rom since the recording with H264 needs Android versions higher 4.3.
Please help me!

Sent from Note 4 device - Rome - Italy


----------

